# Undocked Windy's Birthday! + 1k Posts!



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup, it's on the 5th of May - only 2 days away; I'll be turning 16!

Also, I just reached 1k posts A few days ago!

Here's to many many more birthdays and posts on TSF! I love it here, it's really enlighten me on the _real_ issues at hand and _how_ IT's deal with them.

PS.
I spend too much time on TSF!
*Average posts per day:* 23.19

Ahh, man. *I love TSF!*


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday and congrats on the 1000 posts.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats on 1k windy and happy birthday


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

happy birthday and Congratulations.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

HAppy B-Day undocked!

keep up the quality posts


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> HAppy B-Day undocked!
> 
> keep up the quality posts


THanks, you too Mc!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate and congratulations on 1k post =]


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice one man!! Been very entertaining!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

My birthday was great!

My parents have been split up for around 5 years now, so I technically have 2 birthdays (one at each house, they live 2 miles away from eachother, they each have their own boyfriend/girlfriend now)

I got lots of goodies like my Dad's old leather jacket (over 30 years old!) and $120, my mom got me a cellphone and they both bought me a cake!

I got to spend time with them both, which I really enjoyed since I hardly ever spend quality time with my Dad. We watched a few old movies with James Stuart in them and My Mom and I watched some bad movies (since I collect some of the worst movies ever made, I love them!).

Over all, my birthday was great!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A belated Happy Birthday Windy, I'm glad to see you had a good one :grin:

How does it feel to be 16 now? :laugh:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually, I still feel 15. Nothing much has changed except all the adults are making jokes about bills in 2 years - LOL

"2 more years then you'll have to pay for your cell phone!"


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations, happy Birthday and welcome to another day closer to being an Adult with Responsibilities .. practice now whilst it's cheap (for you) :wave:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday undocked :birthday: 
good to hear you had quality time with both your parents for this birthday - don't know your situation but know as a separated/divorced parent and a child of divorced parents (who didn't get on at all) that it is really important for everybody to be nice and keep channels open - love and respect from all sides will make life much easier and pleasant for all - all the best!
PS: congrats on your 1k posts too :grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

wow you and DF are really really a bit late


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ah well - better late than never


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I created a thread celebrating my 2000k posts, lol


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I know .. I posted there :laugh:


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

happy birthday for bfore man xD i wasn't here


----------

